# going from 10 gallon to 55 gallon



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

So I'm going from 10 gallon to 55 gallon tank. Will be running aqua clear 110. My plan is to take the bio bag and sponge from 10 gallon and put it in the aqua clear, along with decorations and bag up some of the substrate and introduce the stock I have now immediately, while not adding more fish for a few weeks. Please give advice as if the will work OK.....


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Personally, I like to run two filters that equal twice the GPH rating for the tank but your set up should be fine with one large filter instead. 

And sounds like you will be moving enough beneficial bacteria to the larger tank but just monitor your ammonia/nitrites/nitrates very carefully until you're sure the new tank is cycled. 

Thanks for taking care to make sure the fish are safe during the move to the bigger tank!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree, you should be fine. Maybe hold off a week or so before adding new fish. I also like to run multiple filters. But it depends on what you stock it with, you should be fine with your 110AC. For future thoughts, maybe one more filter.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was thinking of running 2 AquaClear 70 s main reason I want to run one filter is cause I'm cheap and I don't want to spend the extra electricity, but in all reality how much more will it cost to run 2 filters??


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Not sure how much power these filters use. 

The 110 and a smaller one should be okay. Some fish don't mind a lot of water movement, some even prefer it.

Two 70's would be better, IMO.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

That's what I would choose to run also. I ran two penguin 350s ony 55 before I switched to canisters.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

you will really enjoy it.post some pictures.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

hotwingz said:


> That's what I would choose to run also. I ran two penguin 350s ony 55 before I switched to canisters.


Ran what, 2 hob's? what is the exact benefit of running 2 besides the fact if. Your running one and it fails, which is unlikely


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

You can't over filter, but you can under filter. Plus is gave me the opportunity to use different types of media to help with water clarity. Also it allowed me to clean my filters without as much bacteria loss.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Right. I think the biggest advantage of two HOBs is you can clean them on an alternating schedule without interrupting a large percentage of your beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Gregory (Nov 11, 2012)

I also run two filters on my 50 gal. One is aquaclear 70 and a aquaclear 30. My water quality is great, plus if I need to set up my 10 gal quarintine for new arrivals then I just take the 30 and put in on and I am ready to go. Right now I have 6 Pristella tetras, 6 Bloodfin, 3 Blackskirt , 3 Cory cats and 1 lonely black neon. Must get some more.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You'll be fine moving your fish as you explained.And as all the others explained having 2 (even one smaller) is a huge advantage over one.You could easily add the second and let it join in(cycling for a month )on your system and only enjoy the benefits of it.As unexplainable as it may be ,the electrical consumption of most aquarium accessories is very small(when the bill comes).I run 20 heaters and somehow(fairly conservative even though I see how hard that is for most to believe),managed my lowest electric bill last fall in over 4 years(when I only ran 1).So many of the regular human things we do are very costly and wasteful,but it would seem(20 heaters) is not the budget breaker(besides buying them!).


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

After everyone's good advice I'm gonna go with 2 aqua clear 70s(from what I've read seem to be best hob). What I'm thinking instead of transferring media I would run 1 ac70 and the whisper 10 from established tank for about a month then take out the whisper and add the other ac70, that a good idea?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Good decision. 

The Whisper 10 from your 10-gallon tank will support your bioload from the fish you're bringing with it. Slowly add stock to increase ammonia while your AC70 builds up bacteria. When it's been in the tank for a few weeks, swap out the Whisper 10 for the other AC70 and continue to build up stock slowly. Should work out great.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree that's a good plan of action!


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

OK one last thing and I'll leave you all alone! Should I just run both ac 70's from the get go and just take one of the bio max bags out of the 70 and add in bio bag and sponge from the established whisper 10?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I think either way is fine. Because either way, you are using all the bacteria established in the small filter to kick start the colonies in the big tank as you start to add fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Using the media from an established filter in a new filter will work fine.Just follow suggestions offered and don't up your stocking quickly.Weekly additions to allow the bacteria to grow with stock is best.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Agree with all of these, you should be fine doing it that way. I would suggest not adding more than 2-3 fish at a time, like others said, you dont want to overload and spike.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Picked 2 bags of pea gravel from Lowes for 6.00 compared to the 50.00 it would have cost at Petco! I've washed multiple times and is pretty clean. Think I should run the filters for a day or so before adding fish in case the water gets a little cloudy when I fill the tank??


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would personally let it run for a few days before adding any stock to the tanks. You can never be too safe!!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

If you put those filters on the tank with no fish, make sure you provide a source of ammonia, otherwise your bacteria will starve and die.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

CAM said:


> If you put those filters on the tank with no fish, make sure you provide a source of ammonia, otherwise your bacteria will starve and die.


I won't be adding the filter media, plants, bagged gravel from other tank until after I run for a day or so


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

In the 2nd aqua clear 70 that won't have filter media from 10 gallon filter, should i put some gravel in a media bag and put it in that filter? I'm gonna have 2 media bags filled with gravel from the 10 gallon laying on the bottom of the 55 gallon, just trying to introduce as much beneficial bacteria as possible!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

as long as one filter has established media you will be all set.The other filter will grow bacteria .The gravel may help ,but I really wouldn't sweat it.I switched media from established tank(sponges) and put my discus in it the next day.They spawned the day after(and are still alive).Just move established bacteria and STOCK UP TANK SLOWLY.Adding 2-3 fish a week so bacteria can grow with the stocking.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

should I run both filters at full power all the time?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes.... unless they produce too much water movement for your fish.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> as long as one filter has established media you will be all set.The other filter will grow bacteria .The gravel may help ,but I really wouldn't sweat it.I switched media from established tank(sponges) and put my discus in it the next day.They spawned the day after(and are still alive).Just move established bacteria and STOCK UP TANK SLOWLY.Adding 2-3 fish a week so bacteria can grow with the stocking.


Well its been running since sat with all transferred media and plants etc. Tested water today with api kit and got
0 ammonia
0 nitrite
0 nitrate

Always ran around 20ppm nitrate in 10 gallon

Should I be concerned???


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Is tank stocked?And with what?


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Is tank stocked?And with what?


The stock from 10 gallon I moved. 
Betta, 2rosy tetra, 2 platis


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't worry.It could take a week or so to show nitrAtes.You got alot more water now for for 5 fish.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I wouldn't worry.It could take a week or so to show nitrAtes.You got alot more water now for for 5 fish.


When should I start adding a little more stock?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd wait till you see nitrates just to make sure all is well,maybe this week end.Post test results again in couple days.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I'd wait till you see nitrates just to make sure all is well,maybe this week end.Post test results again in couple days.


Day 6

Ammonia-0
Nirrites-0
Nitrates-0
Ph-8.2

Should I continue to wait on nitrates or add a few more fish, and/or any bacteria supplement....?


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Any ideas??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Add a couple of fish.Not more than 4-5.
You show no ammonia so something is working ,although it isn't really showing.Just keep testing and be prepared to change water if extra stock change water quality.
I think you're ok,just my opinion.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Parameters are still the same, now noticed a lot of foam build on top of water on right side of tank....??? Any ideas of a cause? Gonna do a PWC when I get home from work


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Unless you have added anything(liquid ,chemicals....) most surface scum is organic protiens.How do your plants look?
Try to remove it during water change if you can.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Unless you have added anything(liquid ,chemicals....) most surface scum is organic protiens.How do your plants look?
> Try to remove it during water change if you can.


All fake plants.......


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Are you over feeding or adding any liquid supplements?
How about your substrate?Was it new and did you rinse it good?


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Rinsed the hell out of substrate over multiple days. Feeding once a day and have skipped a day. Changed about 10 gallons and sucked out foam. Reading before PWC

Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-0

Think it may have been the bio bag from the whisper filter that is now in aqua clear. Took it out and rinsed in old tank water it was pretty gunky!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You're still in beginning phase of cycling(or mini cycle) with all 0's, so keep testing and keep an eye on your ammonia especially.
Good luck!


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Day 16
Added 3 more platys 3 days ago

Still reading

0-ammonia
0-nitrite
0-nitrate

Seems weird no nitrates... yet


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well its been over a month readings are still

0-ammonia
0-nitrites
0-nitrates

Was going to fish store to slowly stock 4 Cory cats now, but my sister dropped off 4 full grown fan tail guppies... should I hold off on the Cory cats or is it OK to add them also..?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I think you would be safe to add the cories as well. 4 guppies and 4 cories will be less of a bioload then one gourami and you seem quite active with your water testing. With your nitrate test are you shaking the s*** out of the second bottle?


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

dalfed said:


> I think you would be safe to add the cories as well. 4 guppies and 4 cories will be less of a bioload then one gourami and you seem quite active with your water testing. With your nitrate test are you shaking the s*** out of the second bottle?


Yup I shake the hell out of the bottle. What about scrapping the corys for now and adding 1 gourami? Want a centerpiece fish and was thinking dwarf gourami..


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

brianbrod1 said:


> After everyone's good advice I'm gonna go with 2 aqua clear 70s(from what I've read seem to be best hob). What I'm thinking instead of transferring media I would run 1 ac70 and the whisper 10 from established tank for about a month then take out the whisper and add the other ac70, that a good idea?


why would one buy 2 hobs when one could effectively buy a canister that not only is far more efficent as well as silent and circulates your water better for the same price range , im not downing them i use hobs , but i also use canisters and prefer them , i was looking to upgrade some of my filtration soon and rather than just adding another hob which would make the splash 2x louder. 
the benefits out way the cost if your really concerned about your filtration..
a single ply 6"x6" floss pad with a 1/2 oz of carbon vs 4 pieces of pad ceramic pieces for my bio system and 2 more baskets to either run carb or ammo chips or what ever you chose .. maintnance is minimal and filter padding is cheap i replace one of my 2 trays every 3 weeks , buy a carton of carbon/ammo chip combo for 8$ every 3 months or less and about 2$ worth of pad a month .
its true you cant over filter but you can under filter so why not pick one unit that is more reliable.
also imo even if my hob says it can filter 200+ gph its pulling the same water it just cleaned due to the siz design and gravity feed would it not be far more efficent to have an intake on the bottom of one tank and a spray bar near the surface for agitation on the other end or the tank. 
and i run sand , my filter never picks it up my intake is 1-2 " off my substrate .

Please do not take what im saying negatively they all do there jobs , i know some ppl that only run foam filters powered by air pumps , and they do effectively work im just wondering why some ppl push them.
on a 10-20G no question about it , but with larger tanks more currant is needed to move that much water and the added depth makes the hub inefficient imo

BTW .. i realize some canister filters are what some would call over priced in comparison to most things in fw hobby but there are actually some awesome filters out there for less than 100$ (75 with shipping was what i payed for my first) im not saying go spend 3 hundo on a HOTmag but one of the most important rules in this hobby (when setting up) is go bigger than you need because you all know that with this hobby as we grow we want mooore.
like the little kindergarten girl in the ATT commercial (if you have seen it) we want more , we want more , if you really like it you want more.
one day you will decide you want to try live plants or you will want to house different fish , what if you wanted to house cichlids , there nasty eaters .. my oscar was like a bull dog on a stick he dropped food every where , feed him a goldfish and it rains scales. 
all that said and thinking that now your not limited to the few fish that can live in 10G would you rather set yourself up for a healthy expandable future in the hobby rather than invest money in something then in 4 months spend $$ again and put the hobs in the closet.

i did just this , you will be like me with a closet full of fish stuff un needed , looking for someone that wants a aquarium i can get rid of it to.

Invest smartly in your passions and hobbies if you like it and have for a wile , it remains to be seen you do as you have upgraded in to bigger and better tanks then set yourself up for a trouble free easily upgradeable system. 
this is just my opinion , i hate parting with my money as much as anyone that has as little as i do , i do not pretend to have a whole lot , but you will spend the money eventually so why not just run the hob u have and save up 3-4 weeks and be done with it .
i do agree in some cases especially larger tanks that dual heaters makes them last longer and work a little less thus last longer , but having 2 filters that are less efficient from the start is logical.


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

tbub1221 said:


> why would one buy 2 hobs when one could effectively buy a canister that not only is far more efficent as well as silent and circulates your water better for the same price range , im not downing them i use hobs , but i also use canisters and prefer them , i was looking to upgrade some of my filtration soon and rather than just adding another hob which would make the splash 2x louder.
> the benefits out way the cost if your really concerned about your filtration..
> a single ply 6"x6" floss pad with a 1/2 oz of carbon vs 4 pieces of pad ceramic pieces for my bio system and 2 more baskets to either run carb or ammo chips or what ever you chose .. maintnance is minimal and filter padding is cheap i replace one of my 2 trays every 3 weeks , buy a carton of carbon/ammo chip combo for 8$ every 3 months or less and about 2$ worth of pad a month .
> its true you cant over filter but you can under filter so why not pick one unit that is more reliable.
> ...


No room for canister with current setup and stand


----------



## brianbrod1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, day 43 now have 6 rosy tetra, 4 guppy, 4platty, 1 honey gourami. 

Readings
0-ammonia
0- nitrite
0- nitrate
Been doing weekly 20% water changes and have yet to see anything but "0" which is good but I thought I would see some nitrates at some point!!


----------

